# Our new website



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thoughts and opinions are appreciated. Thanks

http://www.dellsnowservices.com/


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it the photo section is cool, The only thing is on the home page your photos that change go very fast by the time ones up the next one is coming if you could slow it down a little it would be easier to see them. But very nice website


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very Nice! I wouldn't slow it down too much in my opinion. It looks good.


----------



## northeastrealty (Nov 9, 2009)

great website, you have awesome equipment. How much did that icemelter set you back if you dont mind me asking?:salute:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good Doug.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice site... I don't think the photos are too fast.

The snow-capped letters on your team page are a nice touch.

I also like that you give props to your 5+ year employees....


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe it was just my computer making them do that


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good! I like it. Very easy to navigate, and not jumbled with a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Simple and to the point, I like it. You have quite the fleet of equipment, I'm impressed.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

TOO fast on the photos.

I would consider adding a testimonial or quote section from current customers.
I would consider adding photos of site you service. especially before and afters. 

You are equipment heavy in photos, Does your average customer care? Some do some would rather see before and after. Some want to see which properties you service, some what to see photos of employees. 

Remember not everyone is a guy like us who want to see the equipment. However Equipment is always good as well (unless it is from the 70's and an eyesore.)

JMO


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;872681 said:


> Simple and to the point, I like it. You have quite the fleet of equipment, I'm impressed.


One day Dell can be as BIG as you! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;872740 said:


> One day Dell can be as BIG as you! :laughing:


He spills more salt then I spread.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You say that about everbody.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great looking site & equipment.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

The point of a website is for people to find you and then potential clients can find you. I know the site is new so maybe google has not picked it up yet but I did a number of google searches and I could not find your site. The only 2 searches where google picked it up were "dell snow" and "dell snow services" 

Any search with toronto and snow and romoval or anything like that and your site does not come up. That is a problem for you. I'm sure someone on this site could help you out more but keywording a website for google is almost as important as the site itself. It's the whole tree falling in the woods metaphore.

Not trying to preach but we are in a google world and that is how people search. I should qualify this by saying at least that is how it works in the US. I'm not sure if it's the same for Canada.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;872832 said:


> You say that about everbody.


Doug doesn"t know that.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

RepoMan207;872515 said:


> Very Nice! I wouldn't slow it down too much in my opinion. It looks good.


Thanks to everyone for the thumbs up! We slowed the pics down a little bit. Different broadband speeds vary the speed of the pics allot so we are trying to find a happy medium.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

in the photos section there's a page 2 option at the bottom in the left corner....i think it should be removed if there no pictures on the second page 

either then that,looks great...is snow melting a good investment?


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

As someone with 10yrs of professional computer field experience, I agree you have have to may pictures of your equipment on your photo page. That photo page could be reduced to one single picture from a professional photographer with all your equipment. If you like get an office staff photo of all your employees in front of your equipment so it presents a "family operated business look"I did not see anything about your insurance. Maybe I missed it. I think you need a Customer testimonial page. Ask your clients to write up a short and sweet letter of recomendation. Ask them iif it would be ok to add that and their company logo to your site.

Good Job


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good, to the point. Great pictures!


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice website ! It looks professional and gives great explanations on your services !!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Excellent website Doug. One thing I noticed on the services page the picture of the kubota tractors, to the right of the sidewalk clearing paragraph was all stretched and distorted for me. Other than that great website.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice site and some great feedback here. Just one thing I would personally change, and that is the "bird chirp" every time I click on one of the categories at the top of the page. 

Oh, and I'm not sure if having Plowsite linked is a good thing. Plowsite is primarily for contractors to discuss the business, not for potential customers.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

your right i will take that out


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Man, you have more equipment than some of the tractor dealers in my area!!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

i keep it all busy


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

They did my site


----------



## the eggman (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice website


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there any other way besides a phone # for customers/ both current and potential to contact you? A TON of my new business this year came through my website.... quote request page.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys...our IT guy built the website here in house. The cost was probably higher then an outside contractor but he is full time and has a family to feed. This is our first time advertising so we hope it looks good. In 40 years I have never advertised the company. We have a "send Dell" email link in the contact section but our telephone number is still our prevelent form of basic communication. I really appreciate all the input and we are considering every suggestion that has been put forth. Thanks to you all.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

I would add a quote page. with some html and a little php you can make a simple contact form

it is a much easier way for potential customers to contact you and it looks better in my opinion when you go to a website that has a form


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

M&M;873661 said:


> The point of a website is for people to find you and then potential clients can find you. I know the site is new so maybe google has not picked it up yet but I did a number of google searches and I could not find your site. The only 2 searches where google picked it up were "dell snow" and "dell snow services"
> 
> Any search with toronto and snow and romoval or anything like that and your site does not come up. That is a problem for you. I'm sure someone on this site could help you out more but keywording a website for google is almost as important as the site itself. It's the whole tree falling in the woods metaphore.
> 
> Not trying to preach but we are in a google world and that is how people search. I should qualify this by saying at least that is how it works in the US. I'm not sure if it's the same for Canada.


This is a great point. It's really is not that had to get your site to rank in Google for your local keywords. I can help provide some tips if you are interested.

A couple of suggestions

Some of the formatting is not uniform. Some pages are wider, some have an indent on the left the others do not. To some this will come across unprofessional, I would suggest tidying up things a little and make sure all pages are formatted the same way (width, borders, etc)

On the services page the two images on the right look to be re-sized in a way which is distorting the image. Not a huge deal but could look better. I would actually try to scale back the size of all the images on that page, they don't need to be that big, they would look better smaller.

I like the team page I would add a image for each person.

Get your top keywords on the home page city state providence etc. Snow removal, Snow Plowing, I don't think snow clearing is a popular search term. It sounds good but does not give your site any power with google.

Great job though.

Rob


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

WayneSnow;882235 said:


> I would add a quote page. with some html and a little php you can make a simple contact form
> 
> it is a much easier way for potential customers to contact you and it looks better in my opinion when you go to a website that has a form


Agree contact form, I would also create a mailing list and connect it to the contact from. This will allow you to contact all of your customers, via email quickly, to send them updates or incentives for next year etc. there is asaying in internet marketing "the money is in the list" If you have website and are not creating your own mailing list you are leaving money on the table.

Rob


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

SPD;892466 said:


> Agree contact form, I would also create a mailing list and connect it to the contact from. This will allow you to contact all of your customers, via email quickly, to send them updates or incentives for next year etc. there is asaying in internet marketing "the money is in the list" If you have website and are not creating your own mailing list you are leaving money on the table.
> 
> Rob


definitely agree with you on that one. its very easy and very helpful to the business


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like a well equiped SNOW army....very nice Vince , and just an FYI both Doug and Vince dont need to worry about a web page or business cards...LOL... And as for Silentroo.... you bet your ass all his customers care about his equipment when there is 12 inches on the ground and 10 more coming they dont even call and are stress free ! thats just my 2 cents.... looks awesome Vinny...ttyl bud


----------

